
Why we should stop worrying about our wandering minds - DanBC
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20151106-why-we-should-stop-worrying-about-our-wandering-minds?ocid=twfut
======
TACIXAT
I'd be curious to see a similar study on active meditators. People who
actively work to quiet their minds might have a better chance of doing so in a
study.

Meditating makes you realize just how much noise is in your head. Between
starting meditation and where I am now I notice a stark difference in my
brain. A lot of it comes from the environment too. We listen to songs on
repeat, advertisements are burnt into our memories, we have emotions, there's
just so much for our brains to drone on about.

It is absolutely possible to quiet your inner monologue. I'd be really
interested to see what it looks like in a brain scan.

------
niix
There have been several similar posts to this recently. (Acceptance of
boredom, melancholy, etc.)

------
bhewes
A question of ignorance, but people really worry about a wandering mind?

~~~
orthoganol
I imagine the majority of people on this forum are pressuring themselves to
focus on something, a project, work, or relationship. Inevitably you'll have
to battle a wandering mind. Maybe that's where burnout comes in, not letting
your mind wander anymore.

~~~
vinceguidry
I feel like those who are good at letting their minds wander are also good at
concentrating when the need arises.

I can knock out a feature in 3 weeks or in three hours. I could do 13 features
in a week, if there were that many to do. My ability to get things done is
limited not by my own time, but in my company's ability to put projects on my
plate.

Letting my mind wander, even when I'm pretty busy, allows me to think about
the context of my work and is a pretty clear force-multiplier.

